# I FINALLY set up my mini studio!



## JustJazzie (Oct 8, 2014)

I just wanted to share because I am SUPER excited. I was supposed to get around to setting this up months ago, before I broke my ankle. Well, today was the day! I organized, collected all my scattered gear and yes, even vacuumed the floor. :giggle: The only thing left if finding someone besides myself willing to model.

(Please pay no attention to my messy desk.)
















PS.Hopefully this is a good section to post in. I thought maybe general shop talk would be more appropriate but the description says its for professionals, and business talk.


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 8, 2014)

Looks sweet! I'm sure you have family you can wrangle into modeling?


----------



## hamlet (Oct 8, 2014)

That is great. My model has to be bought off by sunflower seeds and plenty of sweets and he only comes out at night.


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 8, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> Looks sweet! I'm sure you have family you can wrangle into modeling?


Don't I wish! The boys are too rambunctious to model more than once a month and the hubby, well he's less than willing. :-(


----------



## shadowlands (Oct 8, 2014)

Is the ceiling white, or close? looks great!!!


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 8, 2014)

shadowlands said:


> Is the ceiling white, or close? looks great!!!


No. :-( it's the same color as the walls, unfortunetly.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 8, 2014)

More selfies! 
learn to bribe hubby.  No, wait, that doesn't work with my lovely wife, so . . .


Ack - you have a map hidden behind the desk, almost on the floor!


----------



## MichaelHenson (Oct 8, 2014)

What are you using to hold your reflector?


----------



## shadowlands (Oct 8, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> shadowlands said:
> 
> 
> > Is the ceiling white, or close? looks great!!!
> ...


Still pretty light. Should work fine.


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 8, 2014)

It


MichaelHenson said:


> What are you using to hold your reflector?


its a boom stand. It works well for the reflector, I need to get a different one to hold my strobes though because it's TERRIBLY unsteady with a light attached. Gotta love ebay gear. ;-)


----------



## tirediron (Oct 8, 2014)

Looks good.... can't wait to see some results!


----------



## annamaria (Oct 8, 2014)

How exciting !! Post a pic soon.


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 8, 2014)

snowbear said:


> More selfies!
> learn to bribe hubby.  No, wait, that doesn't work with my lovely wife, so . . .
> 
> 
> Ack - you have a map hidden behind the desk, almost on the floor!


Selfies? I am afriad that's all you will get from me for a long time. DH forbid me from posting pics of the kids online. Hopefully no one gets too sick of it!

There are two maps. USA and world. That happened to be the homeschool room last year, but it gets cold and dark in the winter so we never used it. School is upstairs this year, an I get a studio space!


----------



## kundalini (Oct 8, 2014)

Sweet.

Out of curiosity, what's behind curtain #1?  The main backdrop is suspended from the ceiling (yes?)  What is the rectangle material that the two stands are holding and the middle stand (another mono by chance?)

It looks like you can get some great light from the windows also.

Regardless, congratz on your setup.


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 8, 2014)

kundalini said:


> Sweet.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what's behind curtain #1?  The main backdrop is suspended from the ceiling (yes?)  What is the rectangle material that the two stands are holding and the middle stand (another mono by chance?)
> 
> ...


That's actually not a backdrop. It is a shower curtain pinned to the ceiling with a second diffusion panel (from a large softbox) hanging on two light stands. there is a strobe being bounced off the wall behind it through the panels to create a soft light. I have essentially created a shower sized softbox. You can see the effect in my thread called "some girls never grow up" under people photography.

There is also a sewing machine hiding behind there. ;-)


----------



## MOREGONE (Oct 8, 2014)

Awesome, looks like you got some fun time ahead with your toys!


----------



## jkzo (Oct 9, 2014)

congratulations on setting up your studio.....


----------



## sm4him (Oct 9, 2014)

Sweet! I want to do this with the room that used to be my eldest son's bedroom. But so far, I'm still working on getting rid of all his junk he left behind!
I did make him go through about 6 big boxes the last time he was here--I told him it either went back home with him, or it went to the dump or Goodwill.
Now I've just got about that many more boxes to go, plus some furniture that isn't needed in there, before I can start painting and setting things up.  I haven't really finished making a plan though; this looks like a pretty decent setup. Does that rod with the sheet go all the way across from one end of the wall to the other? I was planning to just attach some sort of curtain rod fixture straight to the wall, then use that to hang backdrops on.
Mine's a pretty small room so I won't have a ton of space to work with.


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 9, 2014)

sm4him said:


> Does that rod with the sheet go all the way across from one end of the wall to the other? I was planning to just attach some sort of curtain rod fixture straight to the wall, then use that to hang backdrops on.
> Mine's a pretty small room so I won't have a ton of space to work with.


Oh, I know ALL about old boxes. I have one box in particular that had followed me, un sorted, through the last 5 moves. :hide: I hope you get around to it soon! 
The backdrop stand was a christmas present from my in laws several years ago. It goes across 7/8th of the room I suppose. It breaks down though into 3 bars across the top so you can have it as wide or narrow as need be. I have thought about putting up a rod on the wall, but I kind of like having "hidden storage" for all my gear bags for when they are not in use. I think I am going to pin a white backdrop to the wall though then I can have background layers without always wrinkling them up when I put them away.


----------

